

The High Line Opens Its Third and Final Phase - hownottowrite
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/20/arts/design/the-high-line-opens-its-third-and-final-phase.html

======
Brian-Puccio
Even weirder to me will be a view that will no longer exist soon. The
development (and covering) of the West Side Yard:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Side_Yard#mediaviewer/File...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Side_Yard#mediaviewer/File:PennStation.jpg)

... to include 16 skyscrapers built on 26 acres to create almost 13 million
square feet of residential, office and retail space:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/16/realestate/commercial/deve...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/16/realestate/commercial/developers-
prepare-to-compete-for-tenants-in-hudson-yards.html)

As someone who lives on Long Island, whenever I go to the city, it is into
Penn, which itself is a disappointing reincarnation of its former self, which
is in midtown :/

To have the High Line nearby is nifty, but I will miss being able to see the
West Side Yard. It's going to be one of those old NY things that residents and
visitors take for granted but later on, when people who haven't seen it look
at photographs, they'll be kinda amazed.

Like this cowboy on 13th at 11th:

[http://friendsofthehighline.wordpress.com/2008/03/12/photo-o...](http://friendsofthehighline.wordpress.com/2008/03/12/photo-
of-the-week-west-side-cowboy-twofer/)

Or underground cow tunnels:

[http://www.cityfarmer.info/2010/12/14/historic-cow-
tunnels-o...](http://www.cityfarmer.info/2010/12/14/historic-cow-tunnels-of-
new-york/)

Or trains pulling into a cookie factory:

[http://theboweryboys.blogspot.com/2012/03/bowery-boys-
high-l...](http://theboweryboys.blogspot.com/2012/03/bowery-boys-high-line-
audio-walking.html)

... which you can now walk through as part of the High Line.

The West Side Yard will still be there, just hidden from view, one of the
millions of pieces of awe-inspiring infrastructure that make the city run. I
need to go take photos there one last time before I'll never be able to see it
again.

------
danso
I'm incredibly bummed not to be there on account of having to move to
California...When I was new to New York and just randomly walking around
without a direction in mind, I stumbled on the High Line Park when it just
opened and it's been my favorite place in the city since...I probably went
there 5 times as much as I did Central Park.

I was lucky enough to see the third section 2 years ago, before it underwent
construction (photo album here:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/zokuga/sets/72157647451319277/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/zokuga/sets/72157647451319277/))...I
can't tell from the NYT's photos how much of the wild grass is there, but it
doesn't look like much, which is too bad, considering the area is much wider
than the other two parts (i.e. the narrow hallways of Section 2)...Then again,
the un-renovated area was pretty treacherous to just walk around in...I
remember seeing some parts of the railway siding with holes and gaps big
enough that if you tripped, you'd fall down into the street.

------
ThomPete
Recommended podcast both in general but for this particaluar episode too.

[http://www.fromscratchradio.com/show/robert-
hammond](http://www.fromscratchradio.com/show/robert-hammond)

------
TTPrograms
A map would be really helpful here.

~~~
nostrademons
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/West_side...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/West_side_line.png)

The section they're talking about is in pink.

